# Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*

Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.

The inside where the hinge is mounted isn't as good as I would like. This is due to my hinge being a little out of round. I can live with it though, and if I make the box nice enough inside the eye will be drawn to the positive (I hope)

""

Here is the positive side of routing or sawing a small groove down the middle of the hinge and then gluing the two sides together. You can use a continuous hinge pin that can be removed to separate the lid from the bottom.

""

This is particularly helpful in this case, as I will be doing some inlay work on the top. I have a lot of fuzzy plans for this box to transform it into something nice. It will be a birthday gift for my future daughter- in- law. I might do a blog on some of this work if it seems interesting enough.

Thanks for reading this and the first one on this subject too and I hope you found something interesting here.


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Stefang. I'll try those hinges on iron wood. Why don't you do something that would represent your ancestry or roots. That would be nice welcoming your future daughter in law into the family.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


this is nice , mike .

makes for a clean appearance .

a little sanding here and there ,
and it's good to go .

congrats to be pop in law ( again probably ) !


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


nice box.
Love the hinges.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


I'm anxious to see the finished product, as you've done a very nice job so far.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind comments one and all. I was at my younger son's place today. He gave me some great Celtic patterns and I might just use one on this box. It's a bit of an inlay challenge for me, but I am in the mood to do some slow detail handwork right now. I always like to up the ante a little for each project to increase my skill level, or as often happens my mistake level.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


That is cool! Thanks for taking the time to show how you do that. I'm sure I'll use that in the future. You are helping my learning level. More possibilities…......................


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


Great blog Mike very well done thanks for sharing your know how.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


I do love wooden hinges; must have a go at this approach.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


A lot of trouble but seems to be worth it in the end…I think that even I could make this…


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


This is a great blog Mike. As Autumn stated, easy to follow and understand. I do hope you will continue the blog through to the completion of the box. I would like to see the inlay process as well if you have the time. Thanks for posting!


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


Very inspiring Mike, sooner or later I want to give a try


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I have never seen a wooden henged box. I don't understand how you made the henge parts.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Wooden Hinges for Boxes - Installation Part 2 and Final*
> 
> Here is the finished glue-up. Everything went well with a good result. There are other things that have to be done to save this box. The rough gap below and along the the length of the hinge on the right side has to be repaired. I will have to glue in a thin strip.
> 
> ...


*Terry* If you go to my home page and click on my blogs you find a tutorial blog near the bottom of the list on how to make this hinge. You can also find some on Littlecope's home page blogs and also on Yorkshire Stewart's projects/blogs.


----------

